# Wickford/Basildon



## Rafferty (14 Dec 2014)

Apart from the CTC group, are there any non-competitive cycling clubs, or non competitive cyclists in this area? I am just getting back into cycling after a back problem, and need others for company and inspiration.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2014)

Most clubs have a higher percentage of non competitive members than competitive one's. Lincoln wheelers of which I am a member has about 180 members, 20 comlete regularly, some may not even own a bike. You will find most old established clubs are like this.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Dec 2014)

Essex Roads Club is based in Billericay where their rides start from.


----------



## 123456789 (9 Jan 2015)

I have this problem too there is no happy medium. Have a look at Hockley and Rayleigh cycling club if you are on facebook a bit informal but may have rides to suit. I have not gone along so can't comment. All other clubs I know in the area are race focused and although they do say they have social rides it depends who you get going along often there can be a lot of willy waving going on. The CTC lot are the polar opposite of this and may actually be your best bet.

Cheers


----------



## Rafferty (16 Jan 2015)

I have a real blind spot when it comes to the CTC. I was a member for years, but it seems to have changed it's focus. I may give them a go, but I'm not convinced I will fit in. They seem very 'cliquey' to me, having tried 1 ride with them about 3 years ago, before my back problem.


----------



## 123456789 (19 Jan 2015)

Rafferty said:


> I have a real blind spot when it comes to the CTC. I was a member for years, but it seems to have changed it's focus. I may give them a go, but I'm not convinced I will fit in. They seem very 'cliquey' to me, having tried 1 ride with them about 3 years ago, before my back problem.


 
That's interesting when I first started cycling I used to ride with Wickford Group and found most of them welcoming and friendly so I ended up being a regular for a couple of years. In more recent times I moved on to a racing group but have recently ridden with them again. There are a lot of new faces, however there are still a few members from the time that I was a regular.


----------



## Diggs (19 Jan 2015)

Hi @Rafferty . I'm in Billericay. Had a ride with Essex Roads a while ago but it never seems to fit in with other family stuff.
I also want to catch up with the Ingatestone Pedallers after reading about them but shoulder curtailed that meet as well
I'm trying to build up again, post my AC separation last year, so could do with a bit of additional impetus.
If you (or indeed anyone else out there CCers) fancy a ride out, let me know. Location, distances etc.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jan 2015)

Hi diggs 

yeah i'll be interested as well,just waiting for the weather to get better!.


----------



## Diggs (23 Jan 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi diggs
> 
> yeah i'll be interested as well,just waiting for the weather to get better!.


I know the feeling, I don't mind the cold so much as the icy state of the roads, I don't want to drag Mrs D out of work again for another fun filled trip to A&E.
Still temperature is up to a scorching 4° tomorrow -Hopefully I'll get out.


----------



## Leescfc79 (29 Jan 2015)

Based in Wickford and will happily join a local ride as long as pace isn't too quick!


----------



## Diggs (29 Jan 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Based in Wickford and will happily join a local ride as long as pace isn't too quick!


 Pace won't be an issue as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Rafferty (30 Jan 2015)

Just looked at the Skyride site. May give them a go, although there are no groups in Basildon/Wickford/Billericay as yet.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (30 Jan 2015)

It strikes me that there may be enough of us in the local area to set something up without the auspices of a "club".

For me something that can fit in with family and is not too fast - I am not exactly at racing weight!

I am only down the road from Wickford - close to the Halfway House on the A127.


----------



## Diggs (30 Jan 2015)

Right, well this is looking promising.........


----------



## Rafferty (31 Jan 2015)

I'm near Wickford by the A127. Speed is not on my list either. I am an old wrinkly.


----------



## Diggs (31 Jan 2015)

So that's Time Trialling along the A127 out then.
Looking ahead to post snowmageddon* and a general warming up, anyone have preferences for availablity? Sunday morning is a pain for me (and one reason why I haven't embraced the club culture) with the Diglets sporting schedule but otherwise reasonably flexible

*The light flurry expected


----------



## Rafferty (31 Jan 2015)

Gave up Time Trialling in the 80s. I used to ride with the Becontree Wheelers years ago.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (1 Feb 2015)

I usually try to get in few miles when the next Simon Cowell travesty of a tv programme comes on. My wife and children like to watch this type of rubbish - I clip on the lights and get a few miles in.


----------



## Rafferty (1 Feb 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> I usually try to get in few miles when the next Simon Cowell travesty of a tv programme comes on. My wife and children like to watch this type of rubbish - I clip on the lights and get a few miles in.


Snap!


----------



## Toeclip (3 Feb 2015)

What about this club http://www.gatewaycycling.org.uk they meet every Sunday at Bulphan School in Fen Lane, so not too far from Basildon.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (3 Feb 2015)

Toeclip said:


> What about this club http://www.gatewaycycling.org.uk they meet every Sunday at Bulphan School in Fen Lane, so not too far from Basildon.



Gave ridden with these guys a couple of times. For me a bit faster than I am comfortable going for a distance. Nice bunch of people though.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (3 Feb 2015)

Meant "have" obviously


----------



## Rafferty (4 Feb 2015)

Quiet lanes, countryside and tea/cake stops are what I am looking for, not a chain-gang.


----------



## Toeclip (7 Feb 2015)

I wouldn`t call the Gateway CC a chain-gang, there are several rides that go out on a Sunday to suit all riders with varying distance and speed. All rides include a cafe stop too.


----------



## Ian193 (8 Feb 2015)

I'm in wickford as well and would like to get out more often that I am at present


----------



## Rafferty (13 Feb 2015)

Ian193 said:


> I'm in wickford as well and would like to get out more often that I am at present


Have a look at the Sky Ride website. (I promise that Rupert Murdoch doesn't have anything to do with it, despite the name).


----------



## Diggs (19 Feb 2015)

Ok well enough of this talk then. 
@Rafferty @Ian193 @The Central Scrutinizer @Dave the Smeghead @123456789 @Leescfc79 @Toeclip 
Just testing the water to see if anyone would be up for a gentle ride this Saturday (as there's a six nations break)?
If not, we can pick a date for later on, to pencil in the diaries.


----------



## Ian193 (19 Feb 2015)

@Diggs how many miles you thinking of doing and what route you thinking


----------



## Diggs (19 Feb 2015)

Hi @Ian193 happy to be lead by suggestions. Out on my own, ideally I'd probably be out for 25-30 miles but it depends on weather and if there's stops etc. My default loop would be out to the Hanningfields via Downham, then up to Galleywood across to Margaretting looping round past The Viper (must pop in there at some point) to Ingatestone and back into Billericay. As nice as it is, I'd love a change with other people's ideas


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (20 Feb 2015)

Would love to but unless you are going out early morning I won't be able to make it -too much family stuff to do. 
I will be out at about 5.30 if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Diggs (20 Feb 2015)

No problem Dave, know exactly where you are coming from. My issue exactly with the Sunday club rides


----------



## Leescfc79 (26 Feb 2015)

For some reason never got a notification for this so only just seen it, Saturdays mornings are good for me, can do most just not this weekend!


----------



## Toeclip (26 Feb 2015)

That funny I`ve just notice this post, there be no cycling for me for some months yet, after my accident I had in Sept.


----------



## Diggs (27 Feb 2015)

Ok guys well I have a busy schedule Saturday too but hopefully we'll get something going in March? 
GWS @Toeclip


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (27 Feb 2015)

Sounds good - March here we come!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Feb 2015)

I'm up for that


----------



## Dan Ferris (14 Mar 2015)

I'm in leigh in sea and would be interested in joining in if there is space...not confident enough to join a club just yet!


----------



## Ian193 (5 Apr 2015)

Anyone out tomorrow for a ride


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (5 Apr 2015)

Ian193 said:


> Anyone out tomorrow for a ride



Fully intend to be out quite early, but I am still suffering pleurisy so it will be slow and not very far - probably not more than 5 miles before walking the dogs for a mile or so - if my lungs can stand it.
Fed up not riding enough.


----------



## Dan Ferris (6 Apr 2015)

Just seen this, hope you had a good one Ian. Dave, hope the five miles was progress.


----------



## Ian193 (6 Apr 2015)

Only did 5 miles nearly got taken out by a car TWICE so thought I'd be better off not going too far


----------



## Diggs (6 Apr 2015)

Sorry guys, only spotted this too. Was mainly fettling the new addition. Might be worth a new local thread we all subscribe too now there's more light and warmth.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (6 Apr 2015)

Dan Ferris said:


> Just seen this, hope you had a good one Ian. Dave, hope the five miles was progress.


No not really! Got about a mile and half in and then couldn't breathe! Had to walk home after I had spent half an hour just sat at the roadside.

Guess I am not recovered enough yet


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (6 Apr 2015)

Ian193 said:


> Only did 5 miles nearly got taken out by a car TWICE so thought I'd be better off not going too far


Damn! You OK?


----------



## Rafferty (7 Apr 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> No not really! Got about a mile and half in and then couldn't breathe! Had to walk home after I had spent half an hour just sat at the roadside.
> 
> Guess I am not recovered enough yet


My wife tried to do too much after having pleurisy and ended up in the cardiac ward having collapsed whilst driving her car. She managed to pull over and call an ambulance. Be careful, your health is your most valuable asset.


----------



## Ian193 (7 Apr 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Damn! You OK?


Yes I'm ok just wish car drivers would use the sticks on there steering wheels to let other people know where there going


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (8 Apr 2015)

Rafferty said:


> My wife tried to do too much after having pleurisy and ended up in the cardiac ward having collapsed whilst driving her car. She managed to pull over and call an ambulance. Be careful, your health is your most valuable asset.


Will do. Thanks. Hope your wife is ok now.


----------



## Rafferty (9 Apr 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Will do. Thanks. Hope your wife is ok now.


She's fine now, thanks, but it took about 3 months for her to fully recover.


----------



## Dan Ferris (13 Apr 2015)

Blimey....glad you're okay...the both of you!


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (1 May 2015)

Anyone up for an early (ish) ride in the morning? 

I will be going out at about 6.30 for a 10 -15 miler probably Orsett area or South Ockendon area.


----------



## Diggs (1 May 2015)

I'll hopefully be out at some point tomorrow, possibly a little later than @Dave the Smeghead (I admire your commitment sir!) heading out from Billericay but flexible on route if anyone's about


----------



## Diggs (21 May 2015)

Ok then, anyone about at the weekend? It's a long one for most of us and I can finally concentrate on cycling after spending the last couple of months preparing for the Moonwalk with the rugby club


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 May 2015)

i'm ok for sunday/monday,can't do saturday.


----------



## Diggs (22 May 2015)

Ok so I'm reasonably flexible over the weekend, My possibles are so far:
Yellow Jersey in Billericay High St are doing a social ride tomorrow at 9 (prev tweets suggest 25miles at 15mph)
Possible some sort of lazy Orchid recce with a friend on Sunday (timing tbc- he'll be on MTB w/ slicks), potentially incorporating a link with the Ingatestone Pedallers ride at at 10 (again tbc)
Have a family gig on the Monday but assuming I'm not required to light a bbq at dawn , could be dragged out for a prompt one.
Haven't really made my mind up/finallised on any of the above so let me know if any one is keen


----------



## cm2mackem (2 Jun 2015)

Did you ever get anything sorted , I'm in Great Baddow and ride Billericay, Haningfields , Sandon, about 25 miles , looking to build on that ,Saturday or Sunday about 15/16 mph , also doing London to Southend if anyone is interested


----------



## lect2015 (3 Jun 2015)

cm2mackem said:


> Did you ever get anything sorted , I'm in Great Baddow and ride Billericay, Haningfields , Sandon, about 25 miles , looking to build on that ,Saturday or Sunday about 15/16 mph , also doing London to Southend if anyone is interested




When is the London to Southend? I'm new to cycling but would fancy a few local rides, I'm in Benfleet so anywhere around here, ideally quite roads to begin with.


----------



## cm2mackem (3 Jun 2015)

London to Southend is Sunday 19th July, not that hard 52 miles with very few hills, think the worst is A406 up past Grange Hill tube station, then it's the very quiet roads around ongar and the hanningfields down to south woodham ferris and down to Southend


----------



## lect2015 (5 Jun 2015)

cm2mackem said:


> London to Southend is Sunday 19th July, not that hard 52 miles with very few hills, think the worst is A406 up past Grange Hill tube station, then it's the very quiet roads around ongar and the hanningfields down to south woodham ferris and down to Southend




Ok, cheers, I'd be up for doing that with you.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Jun 2015)

The easiest 52 miles you'll ever do.The worse bit is the stop/start at traffic lights going through london.


----------



## cm2mackem (8 Jun 2015)

lect2015 said:


> Ok, cheers, I'd be up for doing that with you.


 Not a problem we did the Billericay 40 mile yesterday, wasn't looking forward to it, but riding with a group made it so much easier , I can highly recommend the mechanics from Yelllow Jersey in Billericay who were the onroute mechanics and were very good


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jun 2015)

Anyone interested Saturday morning.?

I'm an old geezer but can handle 15/16mph average ok.


----------



## MikeB18 (11 Jun 2015)

I am in the Thurrock area and also looking for some people to ride with without it being serious or competitive. I got my road bike 2 years ago and done 4 15 mile commutes then put it back in the garage for the winter and haven't got it out since. I have only just started cycling again on my mountain bike so my fitness level isn't high at all. would be interested in joining some of you guys for a steady relaxed ride on weekends (won't be every week) or some weekday evenings depending on work and family


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2015)

Update:Can't do this weekend ......working.


----------



## Toeclip (12 Jun 2015)

Hi mikebi8 check out http://www.gatewaycycling.org.uk they have an easy ride going out this Saturday


----------



## MikeB18 (12 Jun 2015)

I have checked them out already but apart from this one off ride this week the only other easy rides they do are too early for me on a Sunday as I have other commitments Sunday mornings until about 10:30. Thank you anyway


----------



## cm2mackem (30 Jun 2015)

London to Southend soon anyone getting the morning train from Billericay


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Jul 2015)

My experience of previous London to Southend rides is that the trains stopping at billericay and laindon(my nearest stations) on that day are ram packed with cyclists even on the earlier trains.
I am going to ride a little further to Shenfield station where the trains start from there.


----------



## Toeclip (5 Jul 2015)

I did my first ever London to Saarfend in 1986, I rode from S. Ockendon to the start then from Southend to home. Those were the days!


----------



## Diggs (17 Jul 2015)

Hi all, I'm intending to join the Yellow Jersey Cycles social ride (Billericay high st) at 9:00 tomorrow as I've missed the last two.
Just a quick heads up if anyone else is interested. I understand that Dan Patten (fig1) from Team Wiggins will be coming along .
I'll be on the Planet X RT58(fig2) Pop along and say "Hi"

fig1


fig2


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Sep 2015)

Diggs said:


> Ok well enough of this talk then.
> @Rafferty @Ian193 @The Central Scrutinizer @Dave the Smeghead @123456789 @Leescfc79 @Toeclip
> Just testing the water to see if anyone would be up for a gentle ride this Saturday (as there's a six nations break)?
> If not, we can pick a date for later on, to pencil in the diaries.



Seven months down the line and all this optimism has seemed to have died a death.
I'm still up for it if anyone is still interested at weekdays or weekends.


----------



## Diggs (28 Sep 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Seven months down the line and all this optimism has seemed to have died a death.
> I'm still up for it if anyone is still interested at weekdays or weekends.


Hahaha, another summer gone, days getting shorter etc etc.
Drop me a line, I'll still be up for a weekend spin, hopefully doing something with the Diglets this Saturday (and they have Rugby on Sunday mornings again now)


----------



## le velo mec (29 Sep 2015)

This weekend I have commitments but am interested in meeting up weekdays or weekends in future. I'm in Langdon Hills.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (30 Sep 2015)

If you can post when you are going out and a meeting place / time if I can make it I will.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Sep 2015)

Looks like this weekend is out for most people so how about the weekend after, which is october 10/11th?

Weather permitting of course


----------



## Diggs (9 Oct 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Looks like this weekend is out for most people so how about the weekend after, which is october 10/11th?
> 
> Weather permitting of course


I'm hopefully on the Yellow Jersey social ride from Billericay Saturday, everyone's welcome.
Kids rugby Sunday morning but might try and get out later if chores permit


----------



## 123456789 (24 Nov 2015)

Apologies haven't been ignoring just have been off the bike and without a bike for a while. Looking to purchase a new one so will be out and about again hopefully soon if there is anyone still interested
Cheers


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

The new bike has arrived and we went out for an inaugural spin on Saturday. Managed about 27 miles on a figure 8 loop around Hanningfield Reservior circling back near South Woodham https://www.strava.com/activities/444614021 before my legs gave up. This brings my mileage up to a whopping circa 75 miles since August 2013. The other mileage was done over a couple of rides in Jan / February this year so to say I have lost some fitness would be a massive understatement.

So lets see if we can resurrect this thread and arrange a ride over the coming weeks - who's in? also looking at the fnrttc southend run in March


----------



## Brian Stacks (9 Dec 2015)

I go out every Sunday morning with Essex roads cc from Billericay. They leave at 9am and meet up in car park at back of Iceland.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Dec 2015)

That's a pretty good average speed for someone who hasn't been out in a while.
Count me in for a ride(weather permitting).


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I go out every Sunday morning with Essex roads cc from Billericay. They leave at 9am and meet up in car park at back of Iceland.


 I have tried Essex roads before and they seemed quite good my only trouble is that it's a 12-13 mile trip before I even start the club run which will be fine for rides that come back sort of hanningfiled/wickford/woodham type of way but having to add another 12.5 if the ride goes south or west of Billericay makes it tough. I can't drive to the start as we are only a 1 car household



The Central Scrutinizer said:


> That's a pretty good average speed for someone who hasn't been out in a while.
> Count me in for a ride(weather permitting).


Nice one. I do not believe the average that Strava came back with. I used to manage that sort of average when I was riding regular back in 2013 and my ride on Saturday felt far slower and more painful than that. I would say it was 14-15mph at best as I really struggled on the hills. so was quite shocked.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (9 Dec 2015)

Happy to meet up for a ride - rather miffed with just commuting and the Giant is begging to be taken out again.
Just don't think I will have time between now and Christmas. Having to do some refurbing on the house plus the usual Christmas stuff of getting the decs up, buying pressies and food and beer (and maybe just a bit of drinking the beer too )


----------



## 123456789 (10 Dec 2015)

True timings a bit awful at the moment lets arrange something for the New year?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Dec 2015)

I'm still going out at the moment as it's been so unseasonable mild but that's going to get less and less as winter progresses,then it's going to be the ol' boring turbo trainer.

Let's see how the weather is after the new year.


----------



## Diggs (10 Dec 2015)

T'was very windy last weekend but I'm glad I got out (kind of getting to love the winter bike again). Looking like a tight schedule this weekend with the kids and I doubt I'll even make the LBS ride Saturday . 
Still, this time next week I'll have finished for Chrimbo (assuming there's no disasters at work) so if anyone is about... (well once I've been through the Radio Times with a highlighter)


----------



## Dan Ferris (25 Jan 2016)

I've been out around Southend / Leigh area having invested in winter clothing even been out when it's been around 5 degrees, loving it this year. 

I'd be happy to meet up, not brave enough to rock up to a club ride on my own yet but a social sounds good.


----------



## 123456789 (26 Jan 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> I've been out around Southend / Leigh area having invested in winter clothing even been out when it's been around 5 degrees, loving it this year.
> 
> I'd be happy to meet up, not brave enough to rock up to a club ride on my own yet but a social sounds good.


 
Happy to meet up for a social however I will have stiches after a minor op so will have to wait a week a couple of weeks until they heal

I've just rejoined the Wheelers and went on their 10am ride details here https://www.strava.com/activities/467252627 (includes riding to/from approx 12 miles) you can see the speeds weren't mental at all, they are avery friendly bunch too so you don't have to be that brave either. about three or four newbies that day as well. Happy to arrange one Sunday to meet at their club house a little earlier if you want to come along so you don't have to walk in alone as to be fair I can understand why that could feel a little intimidating


----------



## Ian193 (26 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> Happy to meet up for a social however I will have stiches after a minor op so will have to wait a week a couple of weeks until they heal
> 
> I've just rejoined the Wheelers and went on their 10am ride details here https://www.strava.com/activities/467252627 (includes riding to/from approx 12 miles) you can see the speeds weren't mental at all, they are avery friendly bunch too so you don't have to be that brave either. about three or four newbies that day as well. Happy to arrange one Sunday to meet at their club house a little earlier if you want to come along so you don't have to walk in alone as to be fair I can understand why that could feel a little intimidating




Hello fellow Wheeler 
Are you doing the burnham baddow on the 7th February I'm hoping to do the 25 mile route


----------



## Diggs (26 Jan 2016)

The problem I always have is the Diglet's events (usually rugby over the winter) on Sunday. Otherwise I'd have continued with Essex Roads. That's why the LBS rides on Saturday have been so handy
Manflu has gone and days are marginally longer so fingers crossed I'll get out more and get some training in for the event I've signed up for at Easter


----------



## Dan Ferris (26 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> Happy to meet up for a social however I will have stiches after a minor op so will have to wait a week a couple of weeks until they heal
> 
> I've just rejoined the Wheelers and went on their 10am ride details here https://www.strava.com/activities/467252627 (includes riding to/from approx 12 miles) you can see the speeds weren't mental at all, they are avery friendly bunch too so you don't have to be that brave either. about three or four newbies that day as well. Happy to arrange one Sunday to meet at their club house a little earlier if you want to come along so you don't have to walk in alone as to be fair I can understand why that could feel a little intimidating



Thank you that would be really good, it would be good to get involved in a local club as well. Keep me posted on here when you are hoping to make it and we can hopefully be around at the same time. 



Ian193 said:


> Hello fellow Wheeler
> Are you doing the burnham baddow on the 7th February I'm hoping to do the 25 mile route



Hi Ian - what is this event, is it open to anyone or just members?


----------



## Ian193 (26 Jan 2016)

Anyone can ride its £5 per rider check www.southendwheelers.org for info


----------



## 123456789 (27 Jan 2016)

Ian193 said:


> Hello fellow Wheeler
> Are you doing the burnham baddow on the 7th February I'm hoping to do the 25 mile route



I would love to but that will be my first week nursing my stitches - I may see on Sunday of they need any marshalling help

Are you Ian F on the facebook page, I've recently been added - Jason R?


----------



## 123456789 (27 Jan 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> Thank you that would be really good, it would be good to get involved in a local club as well. Keep me posted on here when you are hoping to make it and we can hopefully be around at the same time.
> I will likely be there this Sunday (subject to weather), but will then have a two week hiatus I plan to go most sundays but will drop you a message on here
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm most likely there this Sunday but will then have a two week Hiatus
Sportive is open to anyone


----------



## Ian193 (27 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> I would love to but that will be my first week nursing my stitches - I may see on Sunday of they need any marshalling help
> 
> Are you Ian F on the facebook page, I've recently been added - Jason R?



Yes that's me


----------



## Dan Ferris (6 Feb 2016)

Hopefully the wind will die down a little and if so i hope to be there tomorrow; have some bits on in the afternoon so i'll be aiming to arrive around 8:30/9ish


----------



## Ian193 (6 Feb 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> Hopefully the wind will die down a little and if so i hope to be there tomorrow; have some bits on in the afternoon so i'll be aiming to arrive around 8:30/9ish



CANEWDON IS CLOSED TOMORROW 

East Hanningfield village hall is the base for the Burnham and Baddow sportive 
£5 to enter 40k or 100k distance 

East Hanningfield VH
The Tye 
East Hanningfield 
CM3 8AE


----------



## Dan Ferris (15 Feb 2016)

Had a good ride out, hoping to get out with the club in a couple of sundays time.


----------



## 123456789 (17 Feb 2016)

My stitches are now out so will be there over the coming weekends also



Dan Ferris said:


> Had a good ride out, hoping to get out with the club in a couple of sundays time.


----------



## Dan Ferris (17 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> My stitches are now out so will be there over the coming weekends also



Excellent I'm hoping to be there in the next few weeks. Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## 123456789 (26 Feb 2016)

@Dan Ferris @Ian193 
I will be putting an appearance at Canewdon this Sunday hopefully trying out the new bike also


----------



## Ian193 (26 Feb 2016)

Hall should be open by 10am I'm not sure if I will be there yet I was there last week


----------



## Dan Ferris (27 Feb 2016)

I am away for the next tw sundays but will be there probably mid march


----------



## le velo mec (30 Apr 2016)

Hi. I'm going for regular rides now on Tues and Thurs evenings from Langdon Hills looping north through Billericay and back. Currently loop is 25 miles/40 km, will be adding on extra soon, current pace is about 15 mph/24kmh. Obviously there are several options for routes to mix it up a bit. I usually start between 5-5.30 except every fourth week (from week commencing 23rd May) when I can't get out. 
If anyone is interested in joining me please let me know. Ride routes are published on Garmin connect under my user name.


----------



## Ann 7 (11 Jun 2016)

Rafferty said:


> Apart from the CTC group, are there any non-competitive cycling clubs, or non competitive cyclists in this area? I am just getting back into cycling after a back problem, and need others for company and inspiration.





Rafferty said:


> I'm near Wickford by the A127. Speed is not on my list either. I am an old wrinkly.


----------



## Ann 7 (11 Jun 2016)

Hi I'm new to cycling I live in Basildon I'm looking for company whilst ri


Rafferty said:


> Apart from the CTC group, are there any non-competitive cycling clubs, or non competitive cyclists in this area? I am just getting back into cycling after a back problem, and need others for company and inspiration.


----------



## Rafferty (9 Jul 2016)

Ann 7 said:


> Hi I'm new to cycling I live in Basildon I'm looking for company whilst ri



Are you still looking?


----------



## Dan Ferris (18 Jul 2016)

Heading over to the wheeler meet this Sunday. Working in Brentwood means I travel through Basildon / Billericay but not until 6ish but some nice roads out that way.


----------



## 123456789 (19 Jul 2016)

Dan, the hall is closed this Sunday (24th July) as they are holding their track championships open every Sunday after that (apart from one Sunday in October and one in December)


----------



## Dan Ferris (1 Aug 2016)

Yep, I was there on my own that day haha. Note to self, check website beforehand


----------

